# Costco Rv Buying Program



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Has anyone here purchased an Outback or SOB through the Costco program. Can you give any insight on its value?

We have got the financial end just about taken care of so we can actually pull the trigger on a purchase!

Map Guy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Map Guy, our local dealer sells through Costco. I didn't get the feeling the deals were any better than you can do by knowing the prices and knowing you can get about 25% off most rigs. I believe in Costco, but I'm not convinced this program is all that great.


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

I love Costco, but have not heard of the RV buying program. When it comes to buying cars and RVs, I'd rather do it myself...I have control issues.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I agree with both of the other posts.You can do better yourself.
Which floorplan of Outback are you interested in?

Ed


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Costco, (or whoever they are contracting with to do it for them), is not doing this out of the goodness of their hearts- they are being compensated for the service, and that money comes from the buyer, in one form or another. If you are willing to do a little research, and particularly if you are willing to travel a bit, you can most likely beat the Costco price by quite a bit. There are some dealers out there who very aggressively go after nationwide business, and you can save thousands of dollars buying from them.

I have tried several of those buying services ( through credit unions) on new car/truck purchases, but have always been able to beat their price with a little homework and effort on my part.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

We are looking at 23 KRS and 23 RS models.

Gut feeeling was the I can negociate as good or better deal independantly. I am willing to play the negociation game until the salesman blinks!







These programs are setup for people who can't or won't go through the high stress game of saying no to the dealership repeatedly to get a "real" price.

Have already got an email quote from Holman Motors and will definately be contacting the other low cost sellers mentioned on this board for leverage and or purchase.

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Most of these programs you can get a no obligation price. Once you have that price you can try to beat it on your own.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We bought our Outback 23RS through Holman Motors. We live in Cincy so didn't need to do the delivery thing. They are great to work with. Our salesperson was Roger Ricker. They are similar to like buying from Saturn, no hassle/haggle. The price is what it is. Good luck and I can't wait for our first trip.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey map guy, they still have an 06 23rs at Lichtsinn Motors in Iowa.. Thats where I bought mine last fall.. I paid 17500 for mine and they paid the gas.. So it was as good of a deal as Lakeshore but I didnt have to drive so far.. I dealt with Heidi Thompson, and she was a very nice person to work with..

Heres a link, these are very nice small town people to deal with.. I think there is still a rebate of 500-750 on the 06's.. Might pay to check on it. Prolly would save you some from an 07..

06 23rs clicky

Carey


----------



## castalos (Oct 22, 2006)

While I've not use the Costco program for RV's, I have used it to purchase a car.

While I probably could have gotten a better deal if I wanted to go through the stress of negotiations, it was a much easier process. I lived 2 hours (one-way) either direction from my home to the nearest dealer of the car I wanted. I didn't want to spend my time driving back and forth between dealers to get the best price. They showed me the price, it was reasonable (below invoice), I purchased. No haggling, no pushing extra options on me, etc.

Then the flip side, when we bought our next vehicle (our Tow Vechicle), I did internet searches and talked to the internet sales person on the phone and purchased that way. It beat the Costco purchase program by about $500.

So I'd agree with what the others said, if you know your prices and are willing to deal you can probably get a better price than the Costco.

If the Costco dealer is close to you, it doesn't hurt to go in and find out what their price is (they won't usually tell you that over the phone) and then use that as a point for negotiation at a "different" dealer (if there is another one near you).

-Coleen


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I feel I got a good deal by using Costco for my Suburban....would use them to get price on just about anything, then do my research from there.


----------

